# Todays find a snow boggen ski thing?



## eddy45 (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope this is a good place to post its a for a kid anyway, Its in great shape and old it has red grips and the seat was blue at one time long ago          (Tea pot for scale)


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 20, 2015)

Very cool find,we called them skiboggans(probably wrong) when I was a kid . I spent most of my time on a  Flexible Flyer runner sled. Great memories,thanks for posting.


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dale how old do think it is?


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 20, 2015)

I am not sure,but it looks a little older than the ones we had in the 1960s. Quite a thrill bombing the hills sitting up that high.


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 20, 2015)

I bet, my sisters son is 5 or 6 I think I might clean it up do a barn yard paint resto and he is gonna love it. its the best kind of antique the kind that somebody can still enjoy


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 20, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> I bet, my sisters son is 5 or 6 I think I might clean it up do a barn yard paint resto and he is gonna love it. its the best kind of antique the kind that somebody can still enjoy




That would be cool,He will have a blast . I just found this pic on the web,could have been me and my favorite girlfriend at the time.Those runner sleds are fast. Back then we lived for doing things outdoors. When the storms came we had the roads to ourselves,we had one run that was about 1/2 mile. Fun bombing the hill,the climb back up took forever.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Turn of Century  Go Devil*

I picked this really old sit down single ski they called a Go Devil...Tom


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 20, 2015)

now that is old, I have seen  those used for water skiing that you would sit on but I would not want to crash on that thing no way


----------



## eddy45 (Jun 21, 2015)

*1950's TRI SKI SNOW SLED*

Thats it and its missing a few parts


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 21, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> Thats it and its missing a few parts




That is what we had,Now that I see the whole thing and the blue/red  .Glad you found it,I looked all over the web and could not find the right one.


----------

